# Big black drum



## brokenreel23 (Mar 1, 2005)

Fishing the jaxbeach pier tonight for about an hour. Walked up on a 55 lb drum being pulled up so I put on my clam for bait. 10 minutes later hooked into my 75lb drum. Got it on 15lb berkley big game and my 10ft sealine rod. Fought it for close to an hour, did not help with the Northeast wind around 20 knots helping the fish lol.
There were probably around 6 of them caught to today but they were smaller.


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

Would this be a Black or Red Drum?


----------



## brokenreel23 (Mar 1, 2005)

black drum............


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

Thanks guess I should read the title


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Don't tell me you landed a 75-lb Black Drum and didn't get a pic? If you got one, post it.


----------



## brokenreel23 (Mar 1, 2005)

i got a pic just have to download it on to my computer. I should have it on here tonight after work.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

A 75lb black drum is a nice drum my friend... Congrats, can't wait to see the pic.


----------



## mellow_fisherman (Mar 30, 2005)

dude a 75 pounder  dude hurry up with pick i have seen two pulled up this year off the 520 peir in merrit island a 45lb and a 50 pounder


----------



## brokenreel23 (Mar 1, 2005)

how do i Post the Pic?


----------



## brokenreel23 (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

I think you have to be a P&S Supporter to post pictures.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

"You are not authorized to view this page"

Brokenheel, email me the pic and I will post it for you. [email protected]


----------



## brokenreel23 (Mar 1, 2005)

Who said I was not authorized to post the picture?


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Here is the pic of his MONSTER DRUM:










Great Job!!


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

brokenreel23 said:


> Who said I was not authorized to post the picture?


The MSN link you posted, when other people go to visit that link, that is the error they get in their web browser.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Sweet Jesus!!   that is one fat fish! Did you eat him or let him go?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Holy Molly....  

Nice feesh man!!! Congrats


----------



## brokenreel23 (Mar 1, 2005)

I gave it to my buddy who netted it for me. Big drum like that tend to be much more milder and plus I did not want to break out the chainsaw to clean it lol.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

LOL I was going to ask what kind of chainsaw you used. I saw a 20 lber caught that was cut into fillets a couple weeks ago, it had about 5lbs of meat.What size hook were you using?


----------



## brokenreel23 (Mar 1, 2005)

A number 1 owner hook lol.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Nice catch!

And here's the deal with posting pictures: you can put it up on an outside image hosting company and write the html to link to it or you put it up in our gallery if you're a Supporter.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

That is one *BIG UGLY!*  

Nice Catch!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Aren't those little Owner hooks wonderful? Congrats on that fish man, wish I had been there to see the battle, especially on the tackle you have.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

A number 1 owner hook lol.
Ya never know.During our surf tournament a few weeks ago,Steve caught a 21.5lb black on a Eagle Claw 2/0.He was fishing for pomps and whiting and thought he hung into a big ray.While debating about cutting the line,he stuck the rod back in the holder and went on to the next rod to bring another fish in. I think he said it took 40 minutes to get it in.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I remember last year catching 2 10lb black drum in VA on a rusty generic size 6 hook. I was using bloodworms intended for spot and it took about 5-10 minutes to bring those drum in. Al still can't figure out how those rusty hooks even penetrated the drum's skin.


----------



## Joe Dionne (Mar 4, 2005)

*Spencers DRUM will be posted*

Hey Spence,
Glad I stopped by here or I would probably never have seen it.
Gonna post it on jacksonvillebeachpier.com for everyone to see.

Good Job,
Joe Dionne


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice :d :d


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

nice fish! Wish I could of seen you pull it in. Congrats!!!


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

spence you got the magic touch

frank


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Awesome*

Great catch. Good fish and real good eatin!!!


----------

